# Capped Brood in 14 days...



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

These are new packages installed on April 22. The photos were taken yesterday. I was impatient and 
uncorked the queens 2 days after installing them. 
Both hives have about the same amount of capped brood. I gave them each, 
8 frames of drawn comb with honey and pollen reserves. I also installed the 2nd deep
because some comb needs to be cleaned up and repaired.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

newbee, Great job. Give those girls a gentle pat on the back! Nice picture taking. Are those fiddlehead ferns popping up?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

What sort of hive stands are those?

Nice pics, I have to see your pics when I read your name under the post


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

berkshire bee said:


> newbee, Great job. Give those girls a gentle pat on the back! Nice picture taking. Are those fiddlehead ferns popping up?


That is Bracken fern...can't eat that one.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

Great job! Are those Goat Skin Gloves? How do you like them?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

balhanapi said:


> What sort of hive stands are those?
> 
> Nice pics, I have to see your pics when I read your name under the post


Thanks, I just screwed some boards together, nothing special

Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary, Yes they are the goat skin. Nice to work with...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice photos! I see your bees did a good job of drawing out the "Duragilt". Is that skunk cabbage? The big green leaves. Does it smell very much now? I suspect they will get much bigger later in the year.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Oldbee, 
It sure is skunk cabbage. Kinda wet there. I had to pull some, it got so big. 
I put plywood down to keep the hive stands dry. 
Seems to be working. They are new packages on drawn comb from deadouts.


----------

